
If Germany Can't Quit Coal, Can Anyone Else? - adwmayer
https://www.wired.com/story/if-germany-cant-quit-coal-can-anyone-else
======
ryanmercer
Quitting coal is easy, people just don't want to accept paying more for their
electricity as well as the NIMB folks that are anti solar, nuclear and wind.

I would happily pay 5x my current energy costs if it meant we could not only
halt, but begin to reverse, the damage we've done to our planet.

If we just outlawed the construction of new fossil fuel plants and put
timelines in place to take them all offline, people would get over having
solar panels on the roof of their neighbors house and be much more inclined to
stop listening to lobbyist nonsense about how 'dangerous' nuclear power is and
we'd see facilities popping up as fast as they could be built. You can safely
bet you'd start finding a lot more energy efficient appliances, processors etc
too.

Sure, nuclear still has disposal issues and the sun doesn't always shine and
the wind doesn't always blow but it's better than what we're doing now... I'd
rather have some site in the desert full of radioactive waste than to have 4/5
of the planet turn into desert from increasing heat.

